# Something New comming out soon...



## pass-through (Jun 25, 2005)

Guy I know designed these new bows they have a lot of new technology and are really fast. for more info (918)227-0230


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

those look interesting. :thumbs_up cool, how fast?


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Apr 24, 2004)

*t*

Looks cool! Also looks like a harsh cam


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Interesting, but I am just not a fan of recurve limbs.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

am I the only person who sees skeletonized Jennings Buckmasters?????????


Look very cool though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Marc


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

Geeze, a Hoyt, Onza hybrid.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

HV Bowman said:


> Geeze, a Hoyt, Onza hybrid.


and jennings recurve split limbs

reed


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

...talk about your hyperlite limb pockets....


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Lots of negetive remarks*

I don't get it..... why do other archers do this bashing of idea... we saw it last year with the MOON bows witch are super shooting machines.....


?????????????


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I don't think anyone is really bashing, but this bow has some physical features that are familiar. that's what most are commenting on...i think?


----------



## pass-through (Jun 25, 2005)

This was just a favor to the guy that builds these bows. hes kinda like Ranger Boats (one at a time) he did tell me if anyone thinks they got a faster one bring it and their checkbook out....


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

First thing I see that I don't like is they are all single cams. This is just my opionion. I am not bashing. To each his own. Any hybrid or dual cam options? Any straight limb options? What are specs? mainly brace and ATA.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Are the risers one piece or modular? Who makes the limbs for him?


----------



## pass-through (Jun 25, 2005)

I believe its 36" ata and Barnsdale makes his limbs...


----------



## raceguy (Jun 22, 2005)

Pass-through,

Perhaps you could forward this post/forum onto the owner and ask him to post specs. and answer questions?

I agree with nccrutch that nobody's trying to bash, but all we got are pic's and no other info. Curious minds (and potential buyers) want to know!!


----------



## pass-through (Jun 25, 2005)

I put his number on the pic. he will probably be there from 8 to 5 mon-sat..


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

looks like a jennings buckmaster 2000


----------



## Ont. BowTech (Dec 27, 2004)

pass-through said:


> This was just a favor to the guy that builds these bows. hes kinda like Ranger Boats (one at a time) he did tell me if anyone thinks they got a faster one bring it and their checkbook out....


That's a very bold statement. Maybe he could work alittle on the looks first before he brings them out in public :vom:


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

First of all, many bows look like other ideas.....there probably will not be a ton of innovation in the upcoming years....the archery industry appears to be fine tuning what has already been done.

That being said, I thinkt this bow looks pretty interesting.....

Note the overdraw...but still maintains brace height = forgiveness + speed

Note the extremely aggressive cams, my guess is that this is indeed a very fast bow....

Note the limb containment...and support thereof.....


And also...how about Barnsdale limbs?


I'd be interested in at least shooting one...







edit: This bow is definitely a blend of things...but looks to be a pretty good blend.

Also note the squared portions of the riser.....




Interesting indeed


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

*Also...*

...looks like the grip slides forward and back. Adjustable brace height = choice of speed or forgiveness or somewhere in between.

orlybow


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

From a functional standpoint, I believe the compound bow is approaching its' natural design optimization. From here on a lot of what we will see wil either be cosmetic or variations on a theme. What is interesting to me is the options that may be available if the rules for competition archery were amended and/or class added. An experimental bow class might make for an interesting experience. High speed miniturized motors were a spinoff of the space race. Military machinery is a veritable playground for innovation and the X-machines have ushered in some awesome innovations. TV even has a show called "Tactical to Practical". Bow manufacturers are in business to make money and that drives everything. Eventhough hunters represent the majority of bow sales the competition arena likely produces a lot of feedback that leads to improvements, simply because the target shooters (who also hunt) are a year around test bed for the industry. The more arrows being shot the more data points on where there is room for improvement. Of course we as humans are the area where the lions share of improvement resides. 

Some friends and I are presnetly enrolled in an advanced golf school. Believe it or not golf and archery have a lot in common in that doing it the same way every time determines how well you score. In golf it is grooving the swing and in archery it is grooving your shot process. Think too much in golf and you get less than a perfect shot. Seem familar? The video used in golf lessons is invaluable when comparing your method against pros. I wonder how much better archers would be if they could have a paradym to see in a side-by-side comparison. Archery form errors often can escape the visual realm because they can be so subtle but those of us trying to hit a dime or a quarter circle from 20-30 yards away know just how much effect these seemingly small style variations can have on the final outcome. Most any bow out there has a string that can precisely follow the same path over and over, yet we still manage to miss.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

I wish him luck with his new business.
He might put one thru an old bow press though, looks to me like the handle is prone to twist in a misaligned press.


----------

